# Blue Lives Matter Act



## mariomike (16 Jul 2016)

Something I, and believe many others would support. It seems to be gaining traction across America,

Police, firefighters and paramedics on list of groups with enhanced penalties for crimes against them, as part of backlash against Black Lives Matter movement.
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/may/27/black-lives-matter-louisiana-hate-crimes
It adds law enforcement officers, firefighters and emergency paramedics, providing for an increased penalty of five years in prison and up to a $5,000 fine for anyone who commits a felony hate crime against them.


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Jul 2016)

Good.

Although Black Lives Matter doesn't think targetting crime against whites is racism. That's the backwards world they live in.


----------



## Baloo (17 Jul 2016)

Many of my colleagues support measures such as this one; I disagree.

Not that anyone is asking, but to me it simply appears to be political tripe.

There is already specific legislation that makes it an offence to assault, attack or otherwise harm law enforcement officers. I'd imagine (EDIT. Yes, yes, they do.) that Louisiana already has specific legislation that makes it an offence to assault, attack or harm someone based on their ethnic background. What ground this new statute will cover, seems unclear. 

And it does nothing to deal with the very real matter of racial tension. If anything, it continues to drive the narrative that Blue Lives Matter or Black Lives Matter are mutually exclusive themes.

I'm not enough of a cynic to truly think that the public doesn't "support" law enforcement. When we stop having state (or provincial) funerals, memorials, days of remembrance, media coverage, then I'll believe it. 

Fluff. Pure fluff.


----------



## Bass ackwards (17 Jul 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Good.
> 
> Although Black Lives Matter doesn't think targetting crime against whites is racism. That's the backwards world they live in.



I'm finding it difficult to come up with any news agencies who believe the targeting of whites is racism.
Ditto for the courts.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jul 2016)

I have seen various media come out with statistics that really prove the BLM crowd are totally ignorant of what the reality is.  An article: Harvard Study on Police Shootings and Race Offers Shocking Conclusion, by Roland G. Fryer Jr. an economics professor at Harvard, points out in the last paragraph The Washington Post survey that found:



> The Washington Post studied shooting deaths by law enforcement officials in 2015. 494 white suspects were killed. That number is almost double the number of black suspects killed: 258.



If the BLM crowd can't accept facts over their fiction, they have no credibility and are only the cause of more 'racial' tensions....They are the INSTIGATORS.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (17 Jul 2016)

I am not going to discuss the state of race relations in the US, it's totally out of my lane.

However, current statistics in the US shows that "african-american" make up 15% of the population.

So if you look at the figures brandied by the good Washington Post, this means that 15% of the population suffered 258 killed by police incident while 85% of it suffered 494 such killings. In statistical terms, George, that means that african-american had a 350% higher probability of being killed by cops than white americans (or, in other words, they are three and a half times more likely to be killed that way than white americans).

I wish people would stop the idiocy of using and comparing absolute figures in population analysis as if they meant something. Only sub-group probabilistic figures mean something in population analysis.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jul 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ... An article: Harvard Study on Police Shootings and Race Offers Shocking Conclusion, by Roland G. Fryer Jr. an economics professor at Harvard ...


And if you want to check out the working paper, done for the National Bureau of Economic Research, see attached - here's the summary:


> This paper explores racial diﬀerences in police use of force. On non-lethal uses of force, blacks and Hispanics are more than ﬁfty percent more likely to experience some form of force in interactions with police. Adding controls that account for important context and civilian behavior reduces, but cannot fully explain, these disparities. On the most extreme use of force –oﬃcer-involved shootings – we ﬁnd no racial diﬀerences in either the raw data or when contextual factors are taken into account. We argue that the patterns in the data are consistent with a model in which police oﬃcers are utility maximizers, a fraction of which have a preference for discrimination, who incur relatively high expected costs of oﬃcer-involved shootings.


----------



## mariomike (17 Jul 2016)

Restaurant: "We will not serve cops!"
Huge media & local uproar.
Restaurant: "We love cops!"
http://nypost.com/2016/07/16/restaurant-reverses-course-welcomes-back-cops-with-free-meals/ …
...I wouldn't eat there.



			
				Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Only sub-group probabilistic figures mean something in population analysis.



Sociological problems, education, poverty, DNA? Who knows? It is something that has been studied for years  decades by more learned individuals than I.

The best I can do when meeting _any_  person for the first time is a smile and a couple of lame jokes to ( try to ) break the ice.  

I spent my career stationed in what is, reportedly, "the most diverse city in the world."
http://www.metronews.ca/news/toronto/2016/05/16/toronto-the-diverse.html

At the academy, included _briefly_  in the opening remarks from our Chief there was something that I remembered, "I cannot change your beliefs, but if you treat anyone with disrespect, I can change your employment!”

He meant it too. Not fired, necessarily, but offered a "voluntary occupational transfer",  you might call it, to a different job with the City. Who really cares about the attitudes and prejudices of men who shovel asphalt for a living? * Usually, it was temporary and they were eventually allowed to transfer back to their station.

Over the years, Sensitivity Training followed. I didn't mind, because it was a break from the street. 

Nothing new about "White Flight: The move of white city-dwellers to the suburbs to escape the influx of minorities."

As they built up seniority, that's what a lot of guys on the job did. They bid to get out of inner city stations and into the boroughs.
Some even applied to out of town services. 

* Edit to add: This was 40+ years ago. Times have changed. Now there are treatment programs, places like Bellwood and all kinds of help.


----------



## Journeyman (17 Jul 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Who really cares about the attitudes and prejudices of men who shovel asphalt for a living?



Maybe someone should start an Asphalt Shovellers' Lives Matter movement.


----------



## Remius (17 Jul 2016)

Looks like another incident. AT least two police officers dead in Baton Rouge shooting.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/police-shot-baton-rouge-louisiana-1.3682869

This is getting way out of hand.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jul 2016)

Breaking NEWS:

https://www.rt.com/usa/351706-baton-rouge-cops-shot/#.V4umIVs6QCQ.facebook




> At least 2 police officers killed in Baton Rouge shooting, gunman at large – mayor
> Published time: 17 Jul, 2016 14:52
> Edited time: 17 Jul, 2016 15:39
> 
> ...



More on LINK.


----------



## tomahawk6 (17 Jul 2016)

This is a very disturbing trend where cops are being targeted by criminals or radicalized individuals.I sure hope we dont drift back to the 60's caused by the Black Panthers primarily.Race relations were bad and continued into the 70's.


----------



## marinemech (17 Jul 2016)

What has happened is starting to Feel a bit like a Merger of the Civil war and Mississippi Burning at its going rate .


----------



## mariomike (17 Jul 2016)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> This is a very disturbing trend where cops are being targeted by criminals or radicalized individuals.I sure hope we dont drift back to the 60's caused by the Black Panthers primarily.Race relations were bad and continued into the 70's.



It doesn't take much to spark a riot,

Chicago 1965
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/ct-1965-firetruck-riot-watts-chicago-kerner-commission-flashback-per-0816-jm-20150814-story.html
Fatal firetruck accident sparked riot 

Deadliest attacks on US police officers in the last 100 years.
http://www.12news.com/news/nation-now/deadliest-attacks-on-police-in-the-last-100-years/275365311 …

Baton Rouge police killer: An ex-Marine from Kansas City
http://www.torontosun.com/2016/07/17/baton-rouge-police-killer-an-ex-marine-from-kansas-city

Attackers shot 14 people after a party. Black Lives Matter is nowhere to be found as this does not meet their agenda.
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/cbe9d5b0de9349f8b6e2f37d0cca6a0d/14-shot-outside-party-southern-california

It may not seem like much, but our city emergency services serve and support programs such as this since 1984,

Rick Boustead Children's Breakfast Club
http://breakfastclubs.ca/our-club/rick-boustead-breakfast-club/

( Ironically, it seems that it was the _Black Panthers _  who started the Children's Breakfast club programs in the US!  )
http://theplate.nationalgeographic.com/2015/11/04/the-black-panthers-revolutionaries-free-breakfast-pioneers/


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jul 2016)

Vintage Paul Harvey:

http://www.westernjournalism.com/everyone-needs-to-see-the-video-on-police-that-tv-star-mike-rowe-just-shared/


----------



## mariomike (14 Aug 2016)

Sun Aug 14, 2016 
National Guard activated after rioting in Milwaukee over suspect's death
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-wisconsin-police-idUSKCN10P06W?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=Social

Looking back. Crown Heights 1991
http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/brooklyn/nypd-fdny-caught-middle-1991-crown-heights-riots-article-1.2750132


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Aug 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Sun Aug 14, 2016
> National Guard activated after rioting in Milwaukee over suspect's death
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-wisconsin-police-idUSKCN10P06W?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=Social
> 
> ...



Video's are popping up of black rioters hunting down white people to assault them.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCKZNJzz1Ec


----------



## Lightguns (15 Aug 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Video's are popping up of black rioters hunting down white people to assault them.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCKZNJzz1Ec



It is getting well on time for police officers in some areas of the US to simply withdrawal their services, particularly in areas where the cooperation is low.  Many of these inner city populations are feral and cannot be dealt with like law abiding citizens.  How can people claim:

"DID NOT DESERVE" TO BE SHOT On Sunday evening, several of Smith’s sisters addressed the crowd, saying their brother "did not deserve" to be shot. "My brother was no felon," said one of them, Kimberly Neal, 24, as she wept. "My brother was running for his life. He was shot in his back."

When:

"Smith had a lengthy arrest record, Barrett said, and officials said earlier he was carrying a stolen handgun loaded with 23 rounds of ammunition when stopped."


----------



## George Wallace (15 Aug 2016)

Anyone starting to see some foreboding and relevancy to the movie "The Purge" and its squeals?


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Aug 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Anyone starting to see some foreboding and relevancy to the movie "The Purge" and its squeals?



I was thinking more of Robocop (without the technology)


----------



## Lightguns (15 Aug 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I was thinking more of Robocop (without the technology)



The Democratic party virtually made police the enemy this convention so I doubt the situation will improve for police.  Private security contractors maybe be necessary if the larger cities continue to not support their own police.  Baltimore being the obvious first candidate.  Private contractors are at arms length from Politicians, allowing them to operate beyond political expediency but within the law.  There are lots of policing jobs in the US, lots of them in lower crime, more quieter jurisdictions that could be tempting for officers willing to take a pay cut for quality of life.  Nothing says you have to offer your services and training to the big departments and once the quality candidates dry up......


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Aug 2016)

What a bunch of animals. I can see people getting fed up and taking the law into their own hands or the army getting deployed.


----------



## Halifax Tar (15 Aug 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> It is getting well on time for police officers in some areas of the US to simply withdrawal their services, particularly in areas where the cooperation is low.



While I agree with your sentiment if they did that the same people would cry out that the police don't care and never respond to their cries.  

Its a no win situation for the police.  The populace in question, the media and even sometimes government seems to be looking to hang them given the chance, damn the facts.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (15 Aug 2016)

Can't deploy the Army in the U.S. It's illegal for the president to do so and there is no provision for any State to ask for the Army (Posse Comitatus Act).

I think it's because the last time it happened, they got into that little scrap called the Civil War.

Anyhow, the Governor of the State can deploy that state's National Guard, or in extreme cases provided by the Insurrection Act, the President can deploy the National Guard of any State as federal troop - which I believe was last done by J.F. Kennedy.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Aug 2016)

No matter which way you cut it, they're heading for a Force 7 shitstorm between the police and populace in some cities.  There was a time past where I looking at the possibilities of taking on a police job south of the line.  Thank god I didn't go for the green card and carry on.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Aug 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Can't deploy the Army in the U.S. It's illegal for the president to do so and there is no provision for any State to ask for the Army (Posse Comitatus Act).
> 
> I think it's because the last time it happened, they got into that little scrap called the Civil War.
> 
> Anyhow, the Governor of the State can deploy that state's National Guard, or in extreme cases provided by the Insurrection Act, the President can deploy the National Guard of any State as federal troop - which I believe was last done by J.F. Kennedy.



Right on.  I didn't know they fell under different rules but that works.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Aug 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Can't deploy the Army in the U.S. It's illegal for the president to do so and there is no provision for any State to ask for the Army (Posse Comitatus Act).
> 
> I think it's because the last time it happened, they got into that little scrap called the Civil War.
> 
> Anyhow, the Governor of the State can deploy that state's National Guard, or in extreme cases provided by the Insurrection Act, the President can deploy the National Guard of any State as federal troop - which I believe was last done by J.F. Kennedy.



We may see this happen soon:

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> Milwaukee County Sheriff David Clarke requests mobilization of National Guard
> POSTED 9:54 AM, AUGUST 14, 2016, BY FOX6 NEWS AND CNN WIRE SERVICE, UPDATED AT 10:58AM, AUGUST 14, 2016
> 
> MILWAUKEE — Milwaukee County Sheriff David Clarke has requested the mobilization of the National Guard in the wake of violence that erupted in the City of Milwaukee late Saturday, August 13th and early Sunday, August 14th.
> ...



Photos and more on LINK.


----------



## mariomike (15 Aug 2016)

August 11, 1965
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZhCJFkABLE

Not much has changed.

15 Aug 2016

Possible Active Shooter at JFK. Lots of panic. False Alarm.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BJH9DKYhe6v/?hl=en

52 people were shot over the weekend in Chicago ...40 of them had a total of 672 prior arrests on their records.
https://www.dnainfo.com/chicago/20160815/bronzeville/40-of-weekends-shooting-victims-had-been-arrested-672-times-top-cop-says


----------



## mariomike (16 Aug 2016)

Sister of Milwaukee man shot by cops tells rioters not to burn down their community ...but burn down the suburbs. 
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=7dc_1471311858

“Burning down s**t ain’t gonna help nothin’!” she yelled, referring to the rioting that ended with six businesses being burned down and the summoning of the National Guard. “You’re burning down s**t we need in our community. Take that s**t to the suburbs! Burn _that_  s**t down!”


----------



## Lumber (16 Aug 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Sister of Milwaukee man shot by cops tells rioters not to burn down their community ...but burn down the suburbs.
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=7dc_1471311858
> 
> “Burning down s**t ain’t gonna help nothin’!” she yelled, referring to the rioting that ended with six businesses being burned down and the summoning of the National Guard. “You’re burning down s**t we need in our community. Take that s**t to the suburbs! Burn _that_  s**t down!”



Yes, a black police officer patrolling a black neighbourhood shoots a black man who had a long arrest record and had just left the scene of a crime and war carrying a stolen handgun, but somehow the appropriate response is to burn down the white suburbs...


----------



## mariomike (16 Aug 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Yes, a black police officer patrolling a black neighbourhood shoots a black man who had a long arrest record and had just left the scene of a crime and war carrying a stolen handgun, but somehow the appropriate response is to burn down the white suburbs...



In a city like Detroit that might make sense, not much left to burn otherwise.
 :sarcasm:

More about that scene at JFK,

Scenes From the Terrifying, Already Forgotten JFK Airport Shooting That Wasn’t
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/08/the-terrifying-jfk-airport-shooting-that-wasnt.html

BLM shuts down Yonge and Dundas during AM rush-hour,
http://www.680news.com/2016/08/15/black-lives-matter-protest-block-entire-yonge-dundas-intersection/
They were protesting the death of an Ottawa man who died after being arrested by police last month. 

"How to commemorate the 25th anniversary of the Crown Heights riots?
With food, games, rides and fun of course."
http://nypost.com/2016/08/16/crown-heights-plans-insensitive-carnival-to-mark-1991-riots/


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Aug 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Anyone starting to see some foreboding and relevancy to the movie "The Purge" and its squeals?



Can I buy just the soundtrack?


----------



## George Wallace (16 Aug 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Can I buy just the soundtrack?



LOL!


Must have typed in a "silent 'e' "........  sequels    [


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Aug 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Yes, a black police officer patrolling a black neighbourhood shoots a black man who had a long arrest record and had just left the scene of a crime and war carrying a stolen handgun, but somehow the appropriate response is to burn down the white suburbs...



 :Tin-Foil-Hat: Milwaukee County Sheriff David Clarke has been a thorn in Clintons side since the Primaries kicked off. He's outspoken, pulls no punches kind of guy that's been dispelling Clinton and Black Lives Matter propaganda.

So looking at the real big picture, would it be possible that Clarke was inflicting that much damage to the above that he needed to be sidelined?

George Soros engineers civil wars on an international scale. Starting a riot in Clarke's district is something he could do while taking his morning shit. He might not have instigated the shooting, but he's more than capable of the later effects that are keeping Clarke busy.

The rioters have finally figured out that they will only hurt themselves burning down their own neighbourhoods. and are threatening to move out to the burbs.

It really has nothing to do with the felon that was shot. There is ample available evidence to show that the police acted properly. He was just the spark that got Soros involved and is now tossed aside while the agenda advances past his usefulness.  :Tin-Foil-Hat:

 :blotto:


----------



## Lumber (16 Aug 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> :Tin-Foil-Hat: Milwaukee County Sheriff David Clarke has been a thorn in Clintons side since the Primaries kicked off. He's outspoken, pulls no punches kind of guy that's been dispelling Clinton and Black Lives Matter propaganda.
> 
> So looking at the real big picture, would it be possible that Clarke was inflicting that much damage to the above that he needed to be sidelined?
> 
> ...



Seriously? What _have_ you been putting in your coffee lately RG?

Oh, did you hear how the moon landing was staged?
Did you know Obama is actually a Muslim? (it's why he founded ISIS)
9/11 an inside job?
JFK taken-out by the CIA?
The Rothschild family, which isn't even really a family anymore, rule the world?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Aug 2016)

I simply made a light hearted stab at alternatives, but if you want to get serious and call me crazy. What is not possible in the scenario I stated?

Other than the possibility shared in the last line, what did I say that you can refute?


----------



## Lumber (16 Aug 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I simply made a light hearted stab at alternatives, but if you want to get serious and call me crazy. What is not possible in the scenario I stated?
> 
> Other than the possibility shared in the last line, what did I say that you can refute?



Refute means to "prove a fact or statement to be wrong". I cannot do this for any of your statements, just as I can't _prove_ (especially with my mere words on an online forum) that the moon landing was real, that JFK was not killed by the CIA, and that President Obama is not, in fact, a closet Muslim. 

That being said, I've been around a large, government organization long enough to realize that 99% of conspiracies out there are hogwash, simply because of the fact that once you get 3 people working on anything, 1 of them will screw something up, 1 will probably be working against the other two, and the last one can't keep their mouth shut.

So, I can't refute anything, but in my humble, honest opinion, Hilary Clinton and the Democratic Party did not create this riot with the help of George Soros because David Clarke was too much of a thorn in their side. 

How did George Thoros even get involved in this in the first place? Man's a multi-billion dollar philanthropist who built himself and his fortune from scratch.


----------



## Lightguns (16 Aug 2016)

Georgie, according to his foundation tax returns is the #1 supplier of funds to everything anti coal, anti oil, anti conservative.  He funnels 100s of millions through other foundations.  Interesting thing is after he is successful, his holding companies buys up the offending companies at a real good price and the funds for the antis dry up.  Saving the world one manufactured bankruptcy after another.  

One of his foundations also bankrolls the foundation that bankrolls BLM.  The foundations have to publish their donations in their tax returns which are public in the US.  There is a lady in BC who researches all the tax info of these foundations and posts the stuff.  He given a lot of money to the big 3 anti oil sands groups but since he is heavily invested in US shale that would make sense.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Aug 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Georgie, according to his foundation tax returns is the #1 supplier of funds to everything anti coal, anti oil, anti conservative.  He funnels 100s of millions through other foundations.  Interesting thing is after he is successful, his holding companies buys up the offending companies at a real good price and the funds for the antis dry up.  Saving the world one manufactured bankruptcy after another.



^^This^^

Soros has done a pretty magnificent job of staying off the radar and his friends that own the MSM are complicit in keeping him off the front page.

Having said that, the most cursory research will show that he has been in the business of destabilising democratic governments throughout the world for a long time. Although, recently, he admitted to engineering the Muslim migration in order to destabilize Europe and wipe out their borders and create a clash of civilizations.

The Clintons and their foundation are very cozy with Soros.

A little tidbit on the Rothschild dynasty. They own every country's central bank (Bank of Canada, Bank of England, etc) in the world except Cuba, Iran and North Korea. And Obama has just opened up the first two.


----------



## Lumber (16 Aug 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> A little tidbit on the Rothschild dynasty. They own every country's central bank (Bank of Canada, Bank of England, etc) in the world except Cuba, Iran and North Korea. And Obama has just opened up the first two.



Really? The Rothschild's own the Bank of Canada, you say? The Bank of Canada is owned by the Minister of Finance, through the issuance of shares IAW the Bank of Canada Act. Not sure, but I'm pretty sure Bill Morneau, Joe Oliver and Jim Flaherty were not members of the Rothschilds dynasty. 

As for those central banks that do permit private ownership, such as how the US Federal Reserve is owned by various banks across the states: Owning shares in a central bank and actually having any _control_ in a central bank are two completely different things.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Aug 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Really? The Rothschild's own the Bank of Canada, you say? The Bank of Canada is owned by the Minister of Finance, through the issuance of shares IAW the Bank of Canada Act. Not sure, but I'm pretty sure Bill Morneau, Joe Oliver and Jim Flaherty were members of the Rothschilds dynasty.
> 
> As for those central banks that do permit private ownership, such as how the US Federal Reserve is owned by various banks across the states: Owning shares in a central bank and actually having any _control_ in a central bank are two completely different things.



Yes, *own* is a misnomer. Being directed, and operated, by the major shareholder(s) is more correct. There are only those three that are truly nationalist with no outside influence.


----------



## Lumber (16 Aug 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Yes, *own* is a misnomer. Being directed, and operated, by the major shareholder(s) is more correct. There are only those three that are truly nationalist with no outside influence.



Your preaching obvious truths and using them as evidence of something more specific, and in this case, sinister. Every bank in the world, nay, every organization in the world, is effected by outside influences, some political, some economic, some benign, and some more Machiavellian. 

The Rothschilds "dynasty" could dump a whole bunch of money into companies in direct competition with the Canadian Energy sector. If it works, and our energy sector staggers, the economy continues its slow progress, and the Bank of Canada maintains it's low interest rates. Voila, they've influenced our central bank. 

But they don't own, direct, or operate the Bank of Canada.

From what drivel did you read that the Rothschilds own the Bank of Canada? Canadians own the Bank of Canada through our Minister of Finance. Who runs the Bank of Canada? The Governor, who is appointed by parliament. Stepehn Poloz, Marc Carney and David Dodge. These are accomplished Canadians, some of whom (like Carney), come form small town in Canada. These aren't members of the Rothschild family or their shills.


----------



## mariomike (16 Aug 2016)

Regarding the Yonge and Dundas rush-hour shutdown,

16 Aug 2016

BLM calls for investigation into Ottawa Paramedics.
https://mic.com/articles/151574/black-lives-matter-toronto-blocks-traffic-over-abdirahman-abdi-s-police-beating-death#.By54aZqOi
"We are calling for the Minister of Health and Long-Term Care Eric Hoskins to start an investigation into how the Ottawa hospitals and the Ottawa paramedics collaborated with the Special Investigations Unit and with the Ottawa Police to withhold information about Abdirahman Abdi's time of death," Hashim Yussuf, an organizer of the protest, told CP24.com.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Aug 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Regarding the Yonge and Dundas rush-hour shutdown,
> 
> 16 Aug 2016
> 
> ...



FFS  :


When we allow people whose elevators don't go to the top floor or are a few bricks short of a load, get into the public spotlight and attract fellow 'Defectives' to create an organization that has no concept of reality, and then continually give them media attention, we only bring this upon ourselves.  Why do we allow people with IQ's less than half their age grab the mike in front of a camera?   [


----------



## Lumber (16 Aug 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> FFS  :
> 
> 
> When we allow people whose elevators don't go to the top floor or are a few bricks short of a load, get into the public spotlight and attract fellow 'Defectives' to create an organization that has no concept of reality, and then continually give them media attention, we only bring this upon ourselves.  Why do we allow people with IQ's less than half their age grab the mike in front of a camera?   [



Because George Soros; apparently.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Aug 2016)

I've got this theory.  If you don't break the law, you've nothing to really worry about.

It's worked for me for quite some time now... :2c:


----------



## mariomike (16 Aug 2016)

August 14, 2016 

White cops and correction officers are being targeted for death by a black prison gang in what’s being called “Black August,” according to a chilling security bulletin obtained by The Post.
http://nypost.com/2016/08/14/prison-gang-targeted-white-guards-in-black-august-plan-fbi/
The bulletin was issued by the FBI’s National Gang intelligence Center, and the warnings were passed on to city Correction officials on Aug. 5.

How not to get your ass kicked by the police! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj0mtxXEGE8


----------



## Lightguns (16 Aug 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Because George Soros; apparently.


Wow you wound easily. Anyway, the thing with revolution is that they will consume everyone if unchecked long enough. I sure we will start hearing about the murdered and missing black folks hidden in hospital basements in TO. 

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumber (16 Aug 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Wow you wound easily.









                                               *"It's called Sarcasm"*


----------



## mariomike (21 Aug 2016)

Freedom of speech and all that. I hope they fire him,

21 August 2016

'F- -k them cops': New York fire captain outed as having a secret rap career singing anti-police lyrics
Kaseem Ryan is a FDNY captain based in Bedford Stuyvesant, Brooklyn 
He performs under the rap name Ka and sings about the 'ghetto life'
In one song from 2013 he sings:  'F- -k them cops and swats with night vision. I see your traps and your plots to dead us'
Ryan earns almost $150,000 a year
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3751700/F-k-cops-New-York-fire-captain-outed-having-secret-rap-career-singing-anti-police-lyrics.html#ixzz4Hz9VMZ5a


----------



## mariomike (24 Aug 2016)

Aug 24, 2016 

Black Lives Matter protest death of Abdirahman Abdi outside SIU
http://www.680news.com/2016/08/24/black-lives-matter-protest-death-of-abdirahman-abdi-outside-siu/
The demonstration began at 5090 Commerce Blvd. in Mississauga round 7 a.m. on Wednesday.

Later Wednesday, Black Lives Matter will hold rallies across the country, including in Ottawa, Vancouver, Edmonton, Hamilton, Winnipeg, Kitchener, Thunder Bay, and Sudbury.

List of demands from Black Lives Matter

1. Charges to be laid against Ottawa police officers David Weir and Daniel Montison.
 2. The public release of the full Special Investigations Unit report into the killing of Abdirahman Abdi
 3. The collection, and release of any and all race-based data by the Special Investigations Unit.
 4. The Attorney General Yasir Naqvi to mandate implementation of the recommendations of the Iacobucci Report on Police Encounters with People in Crisis across the province.
 5. Attorney General Yasir Naqvi to undertake a similar expanded investigation into police encounters with people living with disabilities, including autism and other cognitive disabilities.
 6. An Investigation, by the Ministry of Health and Long Term Care, led by Minister Eric Hoskins, into the extent to which the Ottawa Hospital and Ottawa paramedics colluded with Ottawa police to withhold information from the family of Abdirahman Abdi and to mislead the public about his death.
 7. The Ontario College of Physicians and Surgeons to strip the license of the health practitioner(s) who authorized the withholding of information regarding Abdirahman Abdi.
 8. The Ottawa Hospital to confirm that they will end any practices in which there is collaboration with police or the Special Investigations Unit to withhold information from the families/next of kin and the public
 9. Counselling and support services (both formal and community-developed) for family and community members who witnessed and were impacted by the killing of Abdirahman Abdi.


----------



## Lumber (24 Aug 2016)

Seriously, go suck and egg! 

"1. Charges to be laid against Ottawa police officers David Weir and Daniel Montison."

How about you wait for the god damn SIU investigation and see if charges are even worthwhile. We have no info. What if he came at the officers with a knife?

“It’s been 20 years of business as usual at the SIU. And in those 20 years, the SIU has protected police in over 95 per cent of the cases it investigates,”

They weren't "protecting" police. They were investigating an incident and found that the police acted IAW with the law. There weren't charges in 95% of the cases because 95% of the time the police are just doing their jobs!


----------



## CountDC (24 Aug 2016)

But  it doesn't matter if he came at them with a knife - police are supposed to be like Bruce Lee, Chuck Norris or Jackie Chan, disarm him in a flurry of fancy moves without getting stabbed in the process.  Police shouldn't even have guns, batons, tasers, mace or any other weapon anymore.  Sacrifice themselves rather than killing someone committing crimes.  

Yes that is sarcasm.

Tired of every time something happens people automatically criticize the police.  Years ago a guy in Nova Scotia (think Halifax area) went at an officer with a long metal rod.  Result was a triple tap by the officer in defence and of course it was the same thing - why did she shoot and why 3 shots.  Shut a few up when I asked if it was them would they have shot?  Everyone of them would have shot until the gun was empty.

I give benefit of the doubt to the police until the information is released showing they were in the wrong.


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Aug 2016)

You'll never convince the ringleaders of this movement. Their minds are firmly made up on what's what.  All Police are bad, evil bastards, with Caucasians not far behind.


----------



## Journeyman (24 Aug 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Later Wednesday, Black Lives Matter will hold rallies across the country, including in Ottawa, Vancouver, Edmonton, Hamilton, Winnipeg, Kitchener, Thunder Bay, and Sudbury.


My town didn't make the list;  I guess no particular group is self-proclaimed "special" here.


----------



## mariomike (24 Aug 2016)

CountDC said:
			
		

> Police shouldn't even have guns, batons, tasers, mace or any other weapon anymore.  Sacrifice themselves rather than killing someone committing crimes.
> 
> Yes that is sarcasm.



A rolled up newspaper maybe? < sarcasm

Speaking of Medicine from Con Edison,

Aug 22, 2016

Researchers develop stun gun that can monitor heart rate, rhythms
http://www.ems1.com/gear-gadgets/articles/118753048-Researchers-develop-stun-gun-that-can-monitor-heart-rate-rhythms/?utm_medium=twitter
TASER weapons' probes were described as “functionally similar” to an EKG 

WINSTON-SALEM, N.C. — Researchers at Wake Forest Baptist Medical Center have successfully tested a modified conducted electrical weapon capable of recording a subject’s heart rate and rhythm while still delivering an incapacitating electrical charge.

If Paramedics ever get them they will no longer need to carry the lifepak in on every call!


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (24 Aug 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> A rolled up newspaper maybe? < sarcasm



Are you nuts! You'll have the SPCA on your back every time you hit them on the nose with it.


----------



## Lightguns (24 Aug 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> My town didn't make the list;  I guess no particular group is self-proclaimed "special" here.



Fredericton is having one, although at 44,000 soulless socialists, they didn't make the big city list.  They always do stuff like the real capitol cities, just to stay in the capitol city league.


----------



## mariomike (18 Sep 2016)

Mass shootings in America during the past five years.
https://vimeo.com/162564288

A 15 minute film using Police & EMS tapes.


----------



## mariomike (21 Sep 2016)

Charlotte, North Carolina.

Not really following events there, because they all seem to have the same pattern.

I do wish however that the media would stop referring to these things as protests. They are in fact riots.

They used to be reported as Race Riots.


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Sep 2016)

An interesting info graphic presentation on the subject: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQCQFH5wOJo


----------



## Journeyman (21 Sep 2016)




----------



## mariomike (21 Sep 2016)

Ladies and Gentlemen, this evening's fun and games have begun in Charlotte, N. C. as Paramedics carry people out of the melee.


----------



## Teager (21 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Ladies and Gentlemen, this evening's fun and games have begun in Charlotte, N. C. as Paramedics carry people out of the melee.



Yup CNN has been interesting even one of the reporters was assaulted.


----------



## Loachman (22 Sep 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfi3Ndh3n-g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAJXP0okzwk


----------



## Loachman (22 Sep 2016)

And Chris Rock's advice: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj0mtxXEGE8


----------



## McG (25 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Sept. 23, 2016
> Toronto
> 
> A Toronto man was arrested Friday morning after a sawed-off shotgun fell out of his pants while paramedics were attempting put him in an ambulance in Leslieville ( a neighbourhood in Toronto ) on Friday morning, Toronto Police said.
> https://www.thestar.com/news/crime/2016/09/23/man-arrested-after-shotgun-falls-out-of-pants-in-leslieville.html


... and, why does this belong in the current thread?  Did the arrested man plan to shoot police?


----------



## mariomike (25 Sep 2016)

MCG said:
			
		

> ... and, why does this belong in the current thread?  Did the arrested man plan to shoot police?



I removed the post, since it obviously bothers you.

Your post will ensure that my post stays in the thread. Thank-you.  

If you read the Original Post,



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> Police, firefighters and paramedics on list of groups with enhanced penalties for crimes against them, as part of backlash against Black Lives Matter movement.
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/may/27/black-lives-matter-louisiana-hate-crimes
> It adds law enforcement officers, firefighters and emergency paramedics, providing for an increased penalty of five years in prison and up to a $5,000 fine for anyone who commits a felony hate crime against them.



Have a Great day, Sir.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I removed the post, since it obviously bothers you.


As MCG noted correctly, the news story link you used as justification had absolutely no reference to 'Blue Lives Matter.'

Similar to Herbert Marcuse critiquing Marxists by saying "not every problem someone has with his girlfriend is necessarily due to the capitalist mode of production," not every news story is linked to ambulances.


----------



## mariomike (26 Sep 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> As MCG noted correctly, the news story link you used as justification had absolutely no reference to 'Blue Lives Matter.'





			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> I removed the post, since it obviously bothers you.



We now return to our regularly scheduled Buttons and Bows and Hats discussions...


----------



## mariomike (6 Oct 2016)

Hope nobody minds if I put this here...

6 Oct., 2016

Sign of the times: Police Officer chooses to let perp beat her unconscious instead of shooting him.
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/
Chicago’s top cop said Thursday one of his officers was seriously beaten at an accident scene because the national focus on police shootings has caused officers to second-guess themselves.

Who would remove blue ribbons, tied to trees, supporting the NYPD? The NYC Parks Department.
http://www.silive.com/news/index.ssf/2016/10/man_posts_photos_of_parks_depa.html#incart_river_home_pop


----------



## a_majoor (8 Oct 2016)

The Fergusn effect in LA. Sow the wind....

https://pjmedia.com/blog/latest-fad-in-policing-de-escalation/?singlepage=true



> *Latest Fad in Policing: 'De-escalation'*
> BY JACK DUNPHY OCTOBER 7, 2016 CHAT 67 COMMENTS
> 
> Among the challenges faced by today’s police officers is trying to stay abreast of the latest fashions in law enforcement training. The challenge is all the greater when those fashions are dictated by politics, and greater still when adhering to them can get you killed.
> ...


----------



## mariomike (16 Oct 2016)

Hope nobody minds if I put this here. 

NYPD Police Officer gets $2.00 dollars worth of emotional advice from a neighborhood brain specialist.  
https://www.instagram.com/p/BLosAWtheRn/


----------



## mariomike (11 Dec 2016)

Rep. William O’Brien to intro bill calling for the death penalty for those who assassinate first responders.
http://www.valleybreeze.com/2016-12-10/north-providence/o-brien-wants-death-penalty-those-who-assassinate-first-responders#.WE3OfekzV9B
"...instituting the death penalty for anyone convicted of targeted assassinations of the state’s first responders, such as police officers, firefighters, or EMTs."


----------



## mariomike (18 Jan 2017)

NYS Senate Bill S1114
2017-2018 Legislative Session
Designates offenses against law enforcement officers, firefighters and emergency medical services personnel as hate crimes.
https://www.nysenate.gov/legislation/bills/2017/S1114


----------

